# opinion sobre  mis diseños



## cyctorres

Deseo hacer unas camisas para mi viaje. que diseño le gusta mas?


----------



## Teacher Princess

cyctorres said:


> Deseo hacer unas camisas para mi viaje. que diseño le gusta mas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Personalmente me gusta la ultimate foto..   Que fecha vas a viajar ?
> recuerda que si vas a Wdw tiene que reservar los "fastpasses". Con 30 Dias de anticipation si se hospendan en un hotel afuera de Disney o 60 Dias antes is se hospendan en los hoteles de Disney como los value ( Pop Century,All Stars, etc.. )
> 
> Buena suerte en tu decision  y Espero que toda su familia disfute sus vacationes !
> 
> 
> Teacher.. PR


----------



## cyctorres

salimos para el 12  de dic. si DIOS permite. no sabes el trabajo que me dio hacer estos diseños


----------



## cyctorres

válgame tan feas están que nadie opina?


----------



## CoffeeCup

Prefiero la segunda foto.  Sus diseños no so feos, pero el mejor es opinión.  No conozco a su familia ni lo que les gusta.


----------



## MG5

Hola Cyctorres, 

Todos tus diseños están muy bien detallados, a mi me gusto mas el primero, pregúntales a tus hijos que lo pongan a votación a ver cual es el que gana, nosotros usamos esta estrategia y así todos participan, ya que al final ellos son los que van a usar las camisetas.

Saludos


----------

